# Os400 I5/os (as400 / Iseries)



## gambitt7 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi - 

We have a Model 550 (AS400/ISERIES) running V5R3, total auxiliary storage for this box is just over 4.1 Terabytes.

Current storage utilization is at approx 75%. 

I need to find details regarding the claim that when the Total Auxiliary storage reaches 80%, the OS (Operating System) runs out of room to operate effectively and system performance degredation results.

It has always been my understanding that disk arm utilization, applications running, java, etc... these are the real factors that effect performance, especially on a 80% storage used box.

Anyways, I need some details, insight, personal experiences, hard copy tech reference, etc. anything anyone can share would be very helpful.

Thank you - Gambitron


----------

